

Steve Jobs and the Star-On Machine - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2010/08/steve-jobs-and-the-star-on-machine/

======
DanielStraight
How can anyone write this with a straight face?

"We’re all better off if Apple remains one the underdogs. I like them as a
'challenger' brand that serves as a kind of catalyst for innovation.
Meanwhile, I feel better about them not having quite enough power to do things
they probably would, if they were larger. (I just can’t shake the feeling
that, given the opportunity, they’d turn into a bully awfully quickly.)"

As of May, Apple is _bigger than Microsoft_. At what point will they become
"larger"?

~~~
karjaluoto
My argument wasn't that they're not large, but rather that if they get bigger
yet, they'll probably do some crummy things. For example, it's hard to imagine
them having taken the stand they did against Flash, five-ten years ago.

